# R Plates and Insurance



## Ford (Feb 11, 2013)

I will soon be on my R plates, who is the best for insuring R drivers.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

R plates? What are these? "Restricted"??


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

20vKarlos said:


> R plates? What are these? "Restricted"??


Yes mate. Over here in northern Ireland they have to put them on for the first year and are restricted to 45mph on all roads


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Ford said:


> I will soon be on my R plates, who is the best for insuring R drivers.


Try AXA ni pal. I'm not an r driver but they were the cheapest when I moved here by a massive margin. Just remember to put someone like your mum or aunt on as named driver and it'll knock a few quid off


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Not heard of R plates before. I take it your not allowed on motorways etc as 45mph would be a danger.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Kiashuma said:


> Not heard of R plates before. I take it your not allowed on motorways etc as 45mph would be a danger.


Nope - as an 'R' driver you're allowed to drive on any road, including motorways, BUT you're restricted (by law) to 45mph for 1 year from the date you pass your driving test. And yep, I agree that on a motorway 45mph is a hazard.

Cooks


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Cookies said:


> Nope - as an 'R' driver you're allowed to drive on any road, including motorways, BUT you're restricted (by law) to 45mph for 1 year from the date you pass your driving test. And yep, I agree that on a motorway 45mph is a hazard.
> 
> Cooks


:doublesho im all for safety but 45 on a motorways is asking for trouble :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Kiashuma said:


> :doublesho im all for safety but 45 on a motorways is asking for trouble :thumb:


It's a nightmare when on a motorway, with HGVs travelling side by side at 56 and R drivers who have a tendency to launch (and I mean swerve aggressively) into the overtaking lane at an eye watering 44mph. The ensuing queue that quickly builds up behind them doesn't clear too quickly.

Sorry. Bit of a ranty pants this evening.

Cooks.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

No i agree with what your saying, seems madness to be allowed on a motorway at those speeds.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Absolutely agree chum. Doesn't make sense, but as Tennyson said 'theirs not to reason why....'
Cooks


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I'd love to know how many R drivers get pulled over each t year for exceeding 45mph. Bet its zero.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

There is an unwritten rule that on the motorways R drivers will not be pulled over as long as they aren't exceeding 60. The Police also apply some common sense here as they see 45 on a motorway to be a serious hazard. 

On normal roads a huge amount of R drivers are prosecuted and have their restricted driving period extended for driving with excess speed. As a newly qualified driver, you only have 6 points to play with for a period of 3 years from the date you pass your test, and any driving ban means that you immediately have to resit your test if you want to drive again. 

It is most definitely enforced. 

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Cookies said:


> There is an unwritten rule that on the motorways R drivers will not be pulled over as long as they aren't exceeding 60. The Police also apply some common sense here as they see 45 on a motorway to be a serious hazard.
> 
> On normal roads a huge amount of R drivers are prosecuted and have their restricted driving period extended for driving with excess speed. As a newly qualified driver, you only have 6 points to play with for a period of 3 years from the date you pass your test, and any driving ban means that you immediately have to resit your test if you want to drive again.
> 
> ...


PS the fact that it's an unwritten rule means that the written rule may be enforced at any point!! Road and weather conditions, traffic density, driving style, and to a great extent, attitude, will all be considered.


----------

